# RPG Headlines for Tuesday, 28 February, 2012



## Morrus (Feb 28, 2012)

RPG Countdown: Best of 2011 Special collects sales statistics from 126 brick-and-mortar retail stores, representing over 5,000 products from more than 250 publishers to reveal the 100 hottest selling RPG products of 2011.  They also have a $2011 giveaway - just listen to the show, visit your local game store, buy one of those 100 best-selling products, send them the receipt, and they'll put all the receipts in a drawing, and send the winner *a check for $2,011*!
*Necromancers of the Northwest* kicks off 'Damsel Week' with a Best in Class about those who dedicate their lives to protecting damsels in distress with two new orders for cavaliers and samurai, the Order of the Nymph and the Order of the Temple Dog. Also, this week's Extraordinary Feats is devoted to damsels and other characters who might find themselves in distress, giving your character a better shot at surviving the perils of a rigorous life of adventure.
Nerd Rage Games announces that the complete _Rage_ _Series (Space Rage, Medieval Rage, War Rage and the accompanying Supplements_) have made their way into hard copy.  Check it out and join the gaming revolution!  Retail Pricing is $15.00.


----------



## Alphastream (Feb 28, 2012)

It would have been cool if the Necromancers of the Northwest damsel week was more around protecting those in need, regardless of gender. While I get the classic hook, both the high-level concept and the details of what is written on the web page are very male-centric. Male protectors, female victims, etc. It would be stronger if done otherwise. Keep the classic idea of rescue, but remove the gender barrier. A noble in distress works well either way, as does a champion of either gender sworn to protect those in need.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 28, 2012)

Alphastream said:


> It would have been cool if the Necromancer Games damsel week was more around protecting those in need, regardless of gender. While I get the classic hook, both the high-level concept and the details of what is written on the web page are very male-centric. Male protectors, female victims, etc. It would be stronger if done otherwise. Keep the classic idea of rescue, but remove the gender barrier. A noble in distress works well either way, as does a champion of either gender sworn to protect those in need.




I thought that, too.


----------

